# 31 1/2 on a Top Water



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a call from Jesse Arsola on Tuesday and he said he didn't have a charter for the next couple of days and he just got his boat back with the new motor that needed some hours on it. It was supposed to rain the next two days here, so Wednesday morning when I got off of work I headed down south.



The weather was shaky from the start, but the conditions ended up being great. The water was clear and bait was abundant, even though the wind was blowing hard from the SE. We caught a few fish through out the day, mainly slot reds but a few 20'' + trout, but it never really turned on hot and heavy for us. So we took a boat ride to add some breakin time on the 250ss, and while we were running we see a nice protected shoreline that had 8 fresh slicks and two brown pelicans working. We couldn't pass that up, so we whipped in for a wade. 



I took off down the shoreline making my way to the nervous bait activity, with a top water tied to my Power Pro. Then it happened, I had a good blow up on my hothead spook jr and hooked a solid 20'' trout. And the very next cast I had a HUGE blowup, my first thought was big red, then I felt that head shake, oh yeah baby I know what that means. She took of like a hog headed for a mud hole. She made me pucker up a couple of times when she tried to pull my hooks on the runs she made through the grass. This ol girl just wouldn't give it up, she even tried to get tangled up in my stringer. Finally she decided that she had enough and came in with a open mouth to my waiting Boga. I was wading waist deep water and being vertically challenged, I couldn't get her completely out of the water, so I knew she was looong and she still pulled the Boga down to 8.8.



Jesse had watched the whole show from his boat, so I waved him over, to help with some picture taking. First we laid her out on the check it stick and she covered it up to the 31 ½'' mark, then we got a better weight, just under 9#'s. I was stoked to say the least, so we took a few pics and let her swim away. Now I caught a 30'' last year and I had planned to get a replica done of her and just never got around to it, so this one is gonna end up on my wall. Thanks Jesse for some awesome memories.



Guys and gals, Jesse has some openings and is on some great fish&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.think STAR tourney.

Jed


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

man what a trout nice fish congrats


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Beautiful..........fish Of A Lifetime For Sure!!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Congrats Jed ! When I pulled into the Harbor that evening all I saw was your face w/ a smile from ear to ear!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Great fish Jed. Truly the fish of a lifetime. 
I understand the pucker factor, especially when they hit the after burners, try rootin' in the grass, roll on the line like an alligator, etc! LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What a pig! Congrats!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Amazing....great fish!!! You need to buy a lotto ticket now!!!

Congrats on a fish of a lifetime.

Mike


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

Great report and pic, what a beautiful gal! Thanks


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Fish of a lifetime - on top no less. Doesn't get any better, congrats!!


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I was excited just talking to you fella awesome fish Jed


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for shareing that is one sweet fish! Congratulations!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow...that is awesome, congrats!


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

huge trout! 

congrats!


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

someone photo shop those pics and put a smile on that mans face!! nice fish,thanx 4 sharing.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Excellent report and pics. Good Read..

Makes ya feel good ! 
Congrats...


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...awesome fish! Way To Go! Post up pics of the mount when you get it back, will ya?


----------



## D-kirk2 (Sep 4, 2007)

heck of a fish way to go


----------



## golffisherbob (Aug 11, 2005)

*I just went in the present tense.....get it?*

.....


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Congrats and totally awesome. I understand the pucker factor


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I told you he had a good one! Enjoyed fishing with you the other day Jed, we need to go again sometime. 


Monte


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

fishbowl365 said:


> someone photo shop those pics and put a smile on that mans face!! nice fish,thanx 4 sharing.


That's the first thing my wife said when she saw the pictures.lol

Thanks for the kinds words guys. Soon as Matty Matt sends me the other pics I'll post some of them up.

Jed


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice fish and Kudos on the CPR.....


----------



## txhunter (Oct 31, 2005)

really nice fish there....congrats. I can see one of those slicks behind you on the right too. Wait....I know that slick.....I know exactly where you were.....lol.

awesome fish!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for being smart enought to release her.


----------



## rkuentz (May 13, 2008)

nice fish, deff. a fish of a lifetime.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Class Act! I love it


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

Let her go that is awesome, catch many more!


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome fish man.

Congrats


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*dreamin*

Wow!
I can't imagine what it would be like to have a 30+ trout on the other end. 
I have trouble with the 24s & 25s. 
But I can't wait till that day comes.
Congats


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome Fish!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

*big trout*

You know what I'll tell you what.
If I caught a trout like that you could'nt wash the grin off of
my face for 2 weeks.HO HUMMM.You don't even look happy.I
don't get it....


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

slabseeker said:


> You know what I'll tell you what.
> If I caught a trout like that you could'nt wash the grin off of
> my face for 2 weeks.HO HUMMM.You don't even look happy.I
> don't get it....


I was in shock I think, believe me, I am still one happy camper. And I have played the whole thing over and over in my lil mind a couple of hundred times.

Jed


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

Amazing fish! Nice catch!!!


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

GREAT FISH!!! I got chills just reading the report; thanks for sharing...


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

If anyone has some pics of a replica trout that they have or have seen, I'd like to start my search for a taxidermist. Thanks in advance.



Jed


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

redlegg said:


> If anyone has some pics of a replica trout that they have or have seen, I'd like to start my search for a taxidermist. Thanks in advance.
> 
> Jed


Too late Jed...You done let it go!!! LOL

Hey bud, what you doing Monday? Here fishy fishy fishy.....


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

Nice catch, that is one fat girl!!!


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Great Sow! Good job on not putting the knife to that fish. Jesse is one of the best guides going!

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## VTGOLFER (Nov 25, 2007)

Great report, havent fished with Jesse, but heard he is great, fished with his good friend Ernest cisneros several times down in padre, he is a great guide. great pig! nice to see you let her go!!!!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Great work*

good story and congrats on that fish.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

congrats on that fishof a lifetime..................where???????????????????????


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Very nice trout. Congratulations on your catch.



> Thanks for being smart enought to release her.


I guess that means those who've chosen to skin mount a trout are stupid, in your opinion?


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

I tell you what, I've worked my *** off for a wall hanger. Havn't caught one yet, now I have some hooked but never landed. When I do "FINALLY" land one, she's goin on the wall (skin and all) However, that doesn't mean I'll keep every wall hanger but my 1st for sure. I'll hang 30" or better. After that I'll release everything 30" or below.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> Thanks for being smart *enought* to release her.


By the way, what does the word *enought*, mean?


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*another pic or 2*



texasjeweler said:


> Thanks for being smart enought to release her.


Well, I have never said I was smart. In fact, I hear some people who are far more experienced and/or have a higher education level than me say " you just released a great trout to be crab bait" "she was too stressed to survive" "she has out lived her usefulness".

And all I can say on the topic is, she had ZERO chance of survival..............NONE, if I had put her in my cooler.

I have been blessed enough to have caught two 30''+ trout in my career and both have swam away. Did they die.........................who knows, I would like to think, they will make another spawn or two, or even better, someother lucky fisherman/fisherwoman, had the chance to experience what I did.

I want to start tagging some trout and keep records of their survivability after a careful "CPR". Is this something others would be interested in as well? Your comments would be appreciated.

Jed


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

hey im in the picture on the right!!!


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

BlueWave86 said:


> hey im in the picture on the right!!!


LOL yep that's you alright.


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

wow thats a nice fish congrats


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=164294

If you missed em, here is the link to the other pics.


----------

